# Can't figure out what type of fry I have



## FishyMama79 (Aug 14, 2008)

We went out of town for four days and when we came back we found one of our painted platys dead and when I went to scoop her out, I noticed several baby fry. I have searched and searched for pictures of fry to compare mine to, but have been unsuccessful. I have molly females (one black, one dalmation), pineapple swordtail females and one red wag swordtail female, plus the dead painted platy. The fry (we found 9 all together) are completely clear except for a tiny stripe of black where their tails meet their bodies and they are about a 1/4 of an inch long. Does anyone know what these fry could be or how long it will take to find out?

30 G tank
2 Pineapple Swords
3 Red wag swords
1 Black Moor
2 Mollies
2 Cherry Barbs
2 Zebra Dannios


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

It may have been the platy, as often times the stress of birth can stress or even kill a fish. Can you get pictures?


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

yea could be platy


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah, I would bet real money that it was the platy. The black mark where you described one is a textbook platy kind of thing, and she IS the one that keeled over.


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

Wag-tailed Swords and Platies will get black at the base of the caudal at a fews days old as well. More than likely it was the Platy, but your Wag Swords could have thrown the fry as well. Either way, good luck with them.
Tony


----------



## FishyMama79 (Aug 14, 2008)

Here is the best pic I could get. Those little buggers are quick! They look orange in this pic, but are clear to the naked eye.


----------

